# Halloween NightRIDE 2006



## Coffee (30. September 2006)

*Auch in diesem Jahr soll der legendäre HALLOWEEN NightRIDE seinen platz im Kalender finden. Und so werden wir den Nachtritt am 31. Oktober 2006 wieder mit vereinten kräften anpacken.

Ladet also Eure Lampen, bereitet Eure Kostüme und seit am 31. Oktober mit dabei. 

Treffpunkt:   19 Uhr

Ort:             Alte Veste - Fürth (unterhalb vom Turm)*

Zeitplanung:  Es wird 1 - 2 Stunden durch die Nacht geritten, danach                  
                   Einkehr


PFLICHT:

- Licht
- Halloween Utensilien
- gute Laune

Ort der Einkehr wird vermutlich wieder in fürth sein. Ich werde rechtzeitig bescheit geben wo damit man evtl. im Vorfeld sein Auto dort parken kann  

coffee

P.S. für das best of Halloween Kostüm gibt es eine kleine Überraschung


----------



## Riddick (30. September 2006)

Bin natürlich wieder dabei - diesmal aber ohne "Kriegsbemalung".  

Wird allerdings schwer werden, Dein Kostüm vom letzten Jahr zu übertrumpfen.  

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (30. September 2006)

@riddick,

auch ich lassmir ja was neues einfallen 

coffee


----------



## Beerchen (30. September 2006)

Das kann ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen  ,
da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei 

Hab zwar noch keinen Plan wie ich mich verkleiden soll  ,
aber bis in 4 Wochen wird mir schon noch was einfallen 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Riddick (30. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hab zwar noch keinen Plan wie ich mich verkleiden soll  ,


Lass Dir doch einfach wieder 'ne Gesichtsmatratze wachsen und färb die *grün* oder *orange* ein. 

Ich hab' heute schon etwas in den Läden nach verwertbarem Material gestöbert.  Mal sehen, ob sich meine Idee in die Tat umsetzen lässt.


Riddick


----------



## dermaddin (1. Oktober 2006)

So weit es der Job zulässt sind wir(ich) natürlich auch dabei 

@ Riddick - die Idee mit der Gesichtsmatratze kam mir auch gleich in den Sinn... Plastik Drakula-Zähne kann ich nicht empfehlen. Die sehen zwar cool aus schmecken aber zum kotzen und man hat den Geschnack noch Stunden im Mund... Das Zeug wandelt sich vermutlich direkt in Krebszellen um.

@Baerchen - darum mein Vorschlag - Bart wachsen lassen und als Bärchen gehen 

Grüsslie 
Martin


----------



## Beerchen (1. Oktober 2006)

Na gut ... 
dann lass ich mir 'ne Ganzkörperbehaarung wachsen, und geh als Werwolf ... ääh ... Werbeerchen


----------



## SpongeBob (1. Oktober 2006)

Cool. Wenn ich das schaffe, bin ich auch dabei. Brauch ich viel Licht oder riecht so eine kleine Funzel?

Und muss ich mich verkleiden? Mein Gesicht müsste doch schon reichen


----------



## Beerchen (1. Oktober 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Und muss ich mich verkleiden? Mein Gesicht müsste doch schon reichen


JA ... Verkleidung ist für Dich Pflicht ... ohne bist Du viel zu gruselig ...    




SpongeBob schrieb:


> ... oder riecht so eine kleine Funzel?


Komisch ... meine _*riecht*_ nicht ... 
Bist Du sicher das der Geruch von der Funzel kommt 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Riddick (1. Oktober 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder riecht so eine kleine Funzel?


Die Funzel nicht, aber von Dir geht so ein eigenartiges Miefen aus.  




> Und muss ich mich verkleiden? Mein Gesicht müsste doch schon reichen


Lieber etwas schminken, sonst wird's zu gruselig.  Wir wollen ja evtl. auftretende Wildtiere nicht unnötig verschrecken.  


Riddick


----------



## SpongeBob (1. Oktober 2006)

Joa, ist ne riech Funzel. Kennt ihr die nicht? 

Oh man, als was könnte ich mich verkleiden? Als Riddick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (1. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt aber nur Wetgel und kein Haareweggel.

Gruß Showman


----------



## thyrax (4. Oktober 2006)

Moin 

also wenn ichs schaff mir noch ne vernünftige Funzel (oder reicht ne Cateye HL-EL300G??) zu besorgen bin ich auch dabei. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Evo + Evo X Pro (scheint ja so der common sense hier zu sein) günstig her bekomm? Oder sind 75 das günstigste wo geht?

Also bis dann denn. 
Henning


----------



## Riddick (4. Oktober 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, als was könnte ich mich verkleiden? Als Riddick?


Da müsstest Du wohl noch ein paar Gramm zulegen.  Außerdem passt da Dein Ölkopp nicht.  




			
				thyrax schrieb:
			
		

> Oder sind 75 das günstigste wo geht?


Kommt da noch Porto drauf? Falls ja, kaufst Du beim Stadler für 79,99  günstiger. Irgendwann müssten die auch wieder ihre 20%-Rabatt-Aktion haben, aber evtl. ist das erst im November.  Ansonsten sind 75  absolut akzeptabel.

Riddick


----------



## aurachtaler (4. Oktober 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> also wenn ichs schaff mir noch ne vernünftige Funzel (oder reicht ne Cateye HL-EL300G??) zu besorgen bin ich auch dabei. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Evo + Evo X Pro (scheint ja so der common sense hier zu sein) günstig her bekomm? Oder sind 75 das günstigste wo geht?
> 
> ...




Servus,

günstig kriegst die Evo noch hier.
Hab mir gestern auch eine bestellt,aber von hier.


----------



## Beerchen (5. Oktober 2006)

aurachtaler schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> günstig kriegst die Evo noch hier.
> Hab mir gestern auch eine bestellt,aber von hier.


Was ist daran günstig     69,90 Euro + 4,90 Euro Versand = 74,80 Euro 
Bei Stadler kostet die 79,95 Euro - 10% (auf irgendeinen Firmenausweis) = 71,90 Euro  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Coffee (5. Oktober 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> also wenn ichs schaff mir noch ne vernünftige Funzel (oder reicht ne Cateye HL-EL300G??) zu besorgen bin ich auch dabei. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Evo + Evo X Pro (scheint ja so der common sense hier zu sein) günstig her bekomm? Oder sind 75 das günstigste wo geht?
> 
> ...



notfalls reicht die cateye, besser wäre aber die evo. normal sind ja min 3 dabei die gescheites flutlicht dabei haben  grundsätzlich gilt aber LICHT wenn möglich Waldtauglich 

wegen der evo geh zu stadler, normal bekommt man da 5 - 10 % ohne probleme. kann sie dir dort auch besorgen, denn ich bekomm vermutlich auf jeden fall 10%  sag bescheit.(pm an mich bei bedarf)

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thyrax (5. Oktober 2006)

n'Abend,

danke für die Hilfe und die Angebote (bes. von coffee ). Es gibt noch ne Möglichkeit. Die Funzel online bestellen, an Helloween verwenden und dann wieder zurückschicken (z.B. weil sie nix taugt)   

Naja mal schauen, ob ich mich durchringen kann mir ne Evo X zu kaufen.

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## Mupuckl (6. Oktober 2006)

zur Info: beim Stadler in Fürth gibts die Lampe nicht mehr ...habe gestern mal nachgefragt.

frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## Riddick (6. Oktober 2006)

@Willi69

Seit es den Stadler in Nürnberg gibt, lohnt es sich fast nicht mehr nach Fürth zu fahren. Das einzig Interessante dort ist 'ne ziemlich hübsche Kassiererin.


----------



## Mupuckl (6. Oktober 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> @Willi69
> 
> Das einzig Interessante dort ist 'ne ziemlich hübsche Kassiererin.



die war aber gestern net da ;-)


----------



## blacksurf (10. Oktober 2006)

Der Tisch ist reserviert


----------



## Coffee (17. Oktober 2006)

Also leute,

noch genau 14 Tage bis zu unserem nachtritt meine kostümvorbereitungen laufen bereits auf hochtouren .

Tisch ist im stadtparkkaffee bestellt. wer dort also im vorfeld sein auto hinstellen möchte 

ansonsten bleibt alles wie besprochen. 31.11. um 19 Uhr an der Veste in Fürth

grüße coffee


----------



## eL (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Franken der Nacht

Ich bin grad dabei ne kleine serie Bikebeleuchtungen typ Eluminator MK III herzustellen.Diese wird als Komplettset mit akku und ladegerät gebrauchsfertig inclusive lenkerhalterung angeboten.Den flaschenhalter für den akku und das daran befestigte zweirad man selber bereitstellen.
Da mir die franken irgendwie nen bissel ans herz jewachsen sin und es unter euch vieleicht den ein oder anderen unbeleuchteten gibt der dies gern ändern würde aber entweder zu faul zu beschäftigt zu ungeschickt oder zu.... achwas weis ich   ist,der möge sich bei mir diskret per elektropost melden.

eL

also wenn das mit dem verkleiden nich wär denn würd ich ja fast mitfahren bei eurer mondscheinfahrt


----------



## blacksurf (24. Oktober 2006)

@el
los, keine Ausreden Mitkommen!


----------



## Coffee (24. Oktober 2006)

also mein kostüm ist bereits in arbeit *gg*


freu mich auf in einer woche 

wer kommt denn nun alles SICHER?

coffee


----------



## Beerchen (24. Oktober 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> also mein kostüm ist bereits in arbeit *gg*
> 
> 
> freu mich auf in einer woche
> ...


HalliHalloHallöle ...
bin SICHER dabei  
(bin auch gerade beim Kostüm basteln  )


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin auch dabei. Machen wir wieder 'nen kurzen halt beim KiGa?  






Riddick


----------



## Coffee (24. Oktober 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei. Machen wir wieder 'nen kurzen halt beim KiGa?
> 
> 
> Riddick



wär ja fast pflichtprogramm *lol*


coffee


----------



## Speed III (26. Oktober 2006)

Ist eigentlich eine Verkleidung Teilnahmevoraussetzung ??? 
Ich bin totaler Faschingsmuffel (und somit auch Halloweenmuffel) und habe eigentlich nur eine Gumminase zu Hause, durch die ich aber beim radeln keine Luft bekomme ...


----------



## Coffee (26. Oktober 2006)

Speed III schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich eine Verkleidung Teilnahmevoraussetzung ???
> Ich bin totaler Faschingsmuffel (und somit auch Halloweenmuffel) und habe eigentlich nur eine Gumminase zu Hause, durch die ich aber beim radeln keine Luft bekomme ...



dann kleb dir die gumminase auf den helm  komm schon, ne kleinigkeit wird dir schon einfallen. bin auch kein faschingsheld, aber halloween muss das 

also nich lumpen lassen  


grüße bis nächste woche dienstag

coffee


----------



## mountainbike (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo an ALLE 

Also ich gehöre ja nicht zu Eurer Truppe - aber Ihr lasst Euch echt was
einfallen!

Wünsche Euch viel Spass!

Grüsse aus Franken


----------



## Dej4vU (27. Oktober 2006)

Hi an alle, werde höchstwahrscheinlich auch da sein. Ähm frage zum stadtparkcafe wo ist das??? Bin Nürnberger =) 

Und zwecks verkleidung mal schauen ob mir was einfällt und ich genug zeit habe was zu machen ansonsten komm ich als ICH das ist auch schon grußlig =)))


----------



## Coffee (27. Oktober 2006)

das stadtpark kaffee ist in fürth am stadtpark, hab die adresse nicht bei hand, geh mal über google  

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (27. Oktober 2006)

direkt im Stadtpark Fürth
Engelhardtstr. 20


----------



## Dej4vU (27. Oktober 2006)

oh danke ja dann kenn ich es glaub ich doch =)  

gibts da eine möglichkeit die bikes gesichert oder sichtbar abzustellen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (28. Oktober 2006)

*ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!!*


nohcmal zur verständigung:

*Treffpunkt Dienstag 31.10. HALLOWEEN

19 UHR an der ALTEN VESTE*

dann 1,5 - 2 stunden biken durch den grusligen wald bei nebel und herbstlaub. Licht + Helm pflicht 

danach geht es dann DIREKT per BIKE ins stadtparkkaffee in fürth (strasse hat blacksurf gepostet) dh, wer mit dem Auto kommt sollte vorher dieses am Stadtparkkafee abstellen und zur alten veste radeln!!! (mach ich auch so)

abstellen der räder dann beim kaffee ist kein problem. schlösser habe ich das ein oder andere dabei. ausserdem kann man die bikes sehen von innen 

dort dann lustiges beisammensein, essen und trinken 

wer das beste kostüm hat bekommt ne überraschung 


also ich freu mich auf dienstag 


P.S. gebt süßes sonst gibt es saures 

coffee


----------



## Riddick (28. Oktober 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> danach geht es dann DIREKT per BIKE ins stadtparkkaffee in fürth (strasse hat blacksurf gepostet) dh, wer mit dem Auto kommt sollte vorher dieses am Stadtparkkafee abstellen und zur alten veste radeln!!! (mach ich auch so)


Für alle, die ihr Auto beim Stadtpark-Cafe abstellen wollen (am besten in der Nürnberger Str.), würde ich den Eingang bei der Kirche (das ist ungefähr dort, wo die Michaelis-Kärwa immer "beginnt"; in Höhe Nürnberger Str. 26) als Treffpunkt vorschlagen, um ca. um 18:35 Uhr gemeinsam zur Alten Veste zu fahren.

Riddick


----------



## Coffee (28. Oktober 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> Für alle, die ihr Auto beim Stadtpark-Cafe abstellen wollen (am besten in der Nürnberger Str.), würde ich den Eingang bei der Kirche (das ist ungefähr dort, wo die Michaelis-Kärwa immer "beginnt"; in Höhe Nürnberger Str. 26) als Treffpunkt vorschlagen, um ca. um 18:35 Uhr gemeinsam zur Alten Veste zu fahren.
> 
> Riddick



 

coffee


----------



## Beerchen (28. Oktober 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> Für alle, die ihr Auto beim Stadtpark-Cafe abstellen wollen (am besten in der Nürnberger Str.), würde ich den Eingang bei der Kirche (das ist ungefähr dort, wo die Michaelis-Kärwa immer "beginnt"; in Höhe Nürnberger Str. 26) als Treffpunkt vorschlagen, um ca. um 18:35 Uhr gemeinsam zur Alten Veste zu fahren.
> 
> Riddick


 

bis Dienstag 
Martin


----------



## Andrea67 (28. Oktober 2006)

..hatte bis jetzt noch nicht gesagt, ob ich dabei bin oder nicht. Hängt davon ab, ob ich rechtzeitig aus der Arbeit rauskomme...  Da ich den Rest der Woche frei genommen habe, könnte es Dienstag später werden  
Ich versuche rechtzeitig an Riddick's Treffpunkt zu sein, falls nicht, braucht ihr nicht auf mich warten...

Kostummäßig geht's mir grad so wie Dej4vU  
Mal schauen, ob ich da in den nächsten 2 bis 3 Tagen noch was gebacken krieg  

Andrea


----------



## thyrax (28. Oktober 2006)

Hiho,

werd auch zum Stadtparkcafe bzw. zur Kirche in Fürth kommen allerdings _ohne_ Kostüm!! Ich hasse es mich zu verkleiden .

Also bis dann denn und drückt mir die Daumen, dass mich die Arbeit rechtzeitig loslässt.

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (29. Oktober 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:
			
		

> Und zwecks verkleidung mal schauen ob mir was einfällt und ich genug zeit habe was zu machen ansonsten komm ich als ICH das ist auch schon grußlig =)))





			
				Andrea67 schrieb:
			
		

> Kostummäßig geht's mir grad so wie Dej4vU





			
				thyrax schrieb:
			
		

> ... allerdings _ohne_ Kostüm!! Ich hasse es mich zu verkleiden .


Es soll sich doch niemand bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verschandeln, aber ein kleines Accessoire, das zu Halloween passt, sollte schon drin sein.   Ich bin sonst auch keiner, der sich verkleidet, aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten werd' ich dennoch am Outfit ändern. 

Riddick


----------



## Coffee (29. Oktober 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> Es soll sich doch niemand bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verschandeln, aber ein kleines Accessoire, das zu Halloween passt, sollte schon drin sein.   Ich bin sonst auch keiner, der sich verkleidet, aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten werd' ich dennoch am Outfit ändern.
> 
> Riddick



meine worte  wer im letzten jahr dabei war, weis was für einen spaß wir alle hatten. und wirklich jeder hatte sich zumindest ne kleinigkeit einfallen lassen  also ich zähl auf euch

coffee


----------



## Beerchen (29. Oktober 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> ... aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten werd' ich dennoch am Outfit ändern.


ECHT ... lässt Du Dir wieder Kopfbehaarung wachsen


----------



## Riddick (29. Oktober 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> ECHT ... lässt Du Dir wieder Kopfbehaarung wachsen


Nee, ich schnall' mir 'ne tote Katze auf'n Kopp.


----------



## Dej4vU (29. Oktober 2006)

dann gebt mir mal bitte ein paar tipps bin sowas von einfallslos


----------



## Riddick (29. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt z.B. schöne "Horror-Handschuhe" für kleines Geld - leider sind meine Hände dafür etwas zu groß. Oder Du hängst Dir 'ne billige Hexen-/Teufelsmaske o.ä. an den Helm, etc. ...

Riddick

P.S. Kannst Du mir bitte das auf Deiner mich-Seite erwähnte EU-Recht zitieren (Quellenangabe)?


----------



## Coffee (29. Oktober 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:


> dann gebt mir mal bitte ein paar tipps bin sowas von einfallslos



es gibt so viel. letztes jahr hab ich mir die arbeit gemacht und habe knochenteile aus stoff auf meine radklamotten genäht *gg* 

also masken, irgendwelche halloween gimicks (bekommt man heute bei aldi und überall) fledermäuse aus gummi, spinnen aus gummi oder einfach nen kleinen plastikkürbis. irgendwas eben .-)

so ich muss mal weiter basteln für dienstag *gg*

coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (29. Oktober 2006)

Och Menno. Ich habe gerade voll den Gewissenskonflikt.

Meine Maus kommt am Dienstag nach 3 Monate Abwesendheit wieder und Dienstagabend wäre der erste gemeinsame ABend nach 3 Monaten aber mit euch biken gehen wäre auch cool *überleg*


----------



## thyrax (29. Oktober 2006)

Hi Sponge,

bring sie doch einfach mit . Und so nen Nightride wird ja nicht die ganze Nacht dauern .

Ciao,
thyrax


----------



## SpongeBob (30. Oktober 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> Hi Sponge,
> 
> bring sie doch einfach mit



  

Ne du, lass mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (31. Oktober 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Och Menno. Ich habe gerade voll den Gewissenskonflikt.
> 
> Meine Maus kommt am Dienstag nach 3 Monate Abwesendheit wieder und Dienstagabend wäre der erste gemeinsame ABend nach 3 Monaten aber mit euch biken gehen wäre auch cool *überleg*


Was musst Du noch überlegen? Sie hat doch gezeigt, wie wichtig Du ihr bist.  


Riddick

P.S. Hab' heute nacht um ca. 2 Uhr mein Halloween-Outfit fertiggestellt.


----------



## Hörn-Rider (31. Oktober 2006)

Obwohl meine zuckenden Beine beim Treppen auf- und ablaufen schon einen sehr gruseligen Eindruck machen , kann ich gerade deswegen leider nicht mitkommen  

Euch Viel Spaß!


----------



## Coffee (31. Oktober 2006)

schade @ hörn-rider

@ all

akku voll, kostüm fertig, ich könnt schon los, wenns denn schon dunkel wäre *gg*

also freu mich auf heut abend

coffee


----------



## Beerchen (31. Oktober 2006)

Schee woars 
bin schon auf die Fotos gespannt 

Danke für die kleine Überraschung  (damit habe ich überhaupt nicht gerechnet)


Gruß 
Martin der Werwolf


----------



## Coffee (1. November 2006)

@ beerchen, hast es dir verdient, wer den ganzen nightride mit maske im gesicht fährt 

war echt klasse.

@ alle,

war mal wieder ne super runde  so kleine nachtritte sollten wir öfters machen 

grüße coffee

P.S. hier schonmal ein bild. die anderen schicke ich an katja die kann sie dann zusammenwürfeln udn evtl. wieder so ein kleines album machen


----------



## Andrea67 (1. November 2006)

Hat Spass gemacht  
Keiner ist im Wald verloren gegangen, und bei diesem Wetter nachts durch trockenes Herbstlaub zu rascheln ist echt nett  




Coffee schrieb:


> so kleine nachtritte sollten wir öfters machen



..vorher sollt ich mir aber noch 'ne gescheite Lampe zulegen. Für die Strasse reicht's locker, aber im Wald ist sie doch etwas funzelig  

Andrea


----------



## blacksurf (1. November 2006)

@all
schee wars.
Und wir sind nichmal im Wald verloren gegangen *g*
obwohl ich mit Martin geguidet habe


----------



## showman (1. November 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:


> Und wir sind nichmal im Wald verloren gegangen *g*
> obwohl ich geguidet habe



Um Gottes willen   da habt ihr aber Glück gehebt  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (1. November 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> ... so kleine nachtritte sollten wir öfters machen


Jippieh ...  da bin ich dabei ... 





blacksurf schrieb:


> ... Und wir sind nichmal im Wald verloren gegangen *g* obwohl ich mit Martin geguidet habe


da hatte ich keinen Augenblick irgendwelche Bedenken  
werde jederzeit wieder mitkommen wenn Ihr guided  





showman schrieb:


> Um Gottes willen   da habt ihr aber Glück gehabt


Hey Showie, halt mal die Füße ruhig ... 
Wer nicht dabei war, der darf danach auch nicht rumstänkern   



Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermaddin (1. November 2006)

So ihr Nachteulen...

hier sind die Bilder von Blacksurf und Coffee.

Hat viel Spass gemacht in der Nacht durch den Wald zu rascheln...
Wir sollten das bei Vollmond und klarer Nacht wiederholen.

Viele Grüsse
Martin


----------



## thyrax (1. November 2006)

Ja Hallo,

also ich fand den Halloween-NightRide auch Spitze. Vor allem Beerchen (aka Wehrbeer ) und die "teuflische" Coffee  in ihren Kostümen.

Denke ich werd die 20% Tage beim Stadler nutzen und mir nen wirklich Nachtwald taugliches Licht besorgen. Obwohl es auch nen Kick sein kann so ein bisschen im dunkeln zu stochern . 

Also bis dann denn und nochmal vielen Dank an die Organisatoren und Guides!

Ciao,
thyrax


----------



## SpongeBob (2. November 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> Was musst Du noch überlegen? Sie hat doch gezeigt, wie wichtig Du ihr bist.
> 
> 
> Riddick



Hmm. Das ich das mal sage.

Riddick, du hast Recht!  

Aber dabei konnte ich nicht sein, weil ich bis 20.00 Uhr auf Arbeit gehockt habe. Super. Blöde wenn ein Problem auftritt und man der Einzige ist, der noch da hockt


----------



## Beerchen (2. November 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> ... also ich fand den Halloween-NightRide auch Spitze. Vor allem Beerchen (aka Wehrbeer) und die "teuflische" Coffee in ihren Kostümen. ...


Wo sind eigentlich Deine Fotos  , Du hast doch auch geknipst wie ein wilder 


Gruß 
Martin (Werbeer)


----------



## thyrax (2. November 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich Deine Fotos  [...]



Die sind noch auf der Kamera . Ich stell sie bei Gelegenheit in mein Album.

Tschau,
Henning


----------



## Speed III (7. November 2006)

War echt eine schöne Runde. Auch ich bin für eine Wiederholungstour. Würde mich (im Notfall) auch als Guide anbieten. Wie wäre es denn so Ende November bzw. Anfang Dezember als nächsten Termin? Wäre Euch am Wochenende oder unter der Woche lieber ??? Mit oder ohne Einkehr nach der Tour ??? Tourengebiet wieder im Stadtwald oder ggf. in Richtung Cadolzburg / Dillenberg ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (17. November 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich Deine Fotos  , Du hast doch auch geknipst wie ein wilder





thyrax schrieb:


> Die sind noch auf der Kamera . Ich stell sie bei Gelegenheit in mein Album.


Hey Henning,

[Quengelmodus]
wann kommen denn die Fotos 
[/Quengelmodus]


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## thyrax (17. November 2006)

hmm also wie gesagt die sind noch auf der Kamera.... Ich hab se mir mal angeschaut und auf den meisten ist nur schwarz mit ein paar grellen weißen Punkten 

Aber vielleicht komm ich am WoEnde dazu die reinzustellen. Hab zur Zeit viel zu tun (Arbeit, Wohnungssuche, neue Küche, ...).

Bis heute Abend!
Henning

p.s.: Bin jetzt auch im Besitz eines gescheiten Scheinwerfers! Stadlers 20% Tagen sei Dank . Einer Wiederholung des NightRides steht also von mir aus nix mehr im Wege.


----------

